# How bad is a 3.9 AMH for IVF?



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Everyone, 

I'm started this thread as I am a bit lost. My AMH came back at 3.9 and the nurse at the fertility clinic said that for my age, it should be around 17 (I'm turning 31 at the end of the month). Has anyone of you had such a low AMH and managed to have a successful IVF/ICSI cycle?

Yet another blow, sometimes I wonder if the bad news will stop one day!

xx


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

it's fine. I mean it's not ideal, and it is certainly low for your age, but the issue is that you know about it now and are able to do something before it gets to zero....

mine was 4.54 last year and I got pregnant but m/ced from a cycle last autumn, so mine would be lower this year although it wasn't measured. (so i'm guessing around 3-4 at best). I had an antral follicle count of two! 

had my 16 week scan yesterday.. 

AMH is a measure of how low your egg reserve is but it's not the whole deal, a pregnancy requires one egg and one sperm. Of course it is harder to get a good embryo with smaller numbers but it definitely can happen. It just depends how your body responds to the drugs/hormones. 

good luck


----------



## Jenso (Jan 15, 2013)

Have they checked your Antral follicle count? My AMH is 2.6 but my AFC was 14 and at mmy first cycle we got 15 eggs.Unfortunatly it was BFN :-(  I dont think that just the AMH can tell you wheather you will have a succesful cycle.


----------



## goingforthemiracle (Oct 27, 2013)

I was diagnosed very low amh 2 years ago. I went through tx last month and got 3 perfect blastocyst. It ended up to chemical, but still there us lots of hope. It depends a lot on the drugs your dr will use also. 

So good luck and dont loose hope.


----------



## MrsPollyanna (Aug 12, 2012)

Hi

Started IVF/ICSI Friday with AMH OF 5. My AFC is 12. They told me whilst 5 is quite low it is no cause for concern. They have success with women as low as 1 apparently. 

Good luck xx


----------



## Froggy82 (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Ladies,
Thank you so much for your replies. Fingers crossed for all of us!
xx


----------

